# "Angler sind Schweine"



## Angelopa (26. April 2011)

Dies war die Aussage eines Kurgastes beim Strandspaziergang am Weissenhäuser Strand. Ich war in der glücklichen Lage die ganze Woche vor und über Ostern in der Nähe von WH Urlaub machen zu können, was auch zur Folge hatte, dass ich täglich diesen Strand betreten habe, ja, auch zum Angeln.
Am ersten Samstag, vor Ostern, Verbandsangeln von einer Meeresgruppe aus ?.....(Die Hinweisschilder (sie hingen am Zaun) können bei mir angefordert werden. Am nächsten Morgen lagen an 5 Startnummern die Zeitungen der Watwürmer, Papier der fertiggebundenen Vorfächer+Plastiktüten und jede Menge Knicklichter. Ostersamstag, eine Gruppe aus der Marzipanstadt, aber das gleich Bild. Nur mit dem Unterschied das abgeschnittene Dorschköpfe den Strand verunstalteten und zur Krönung lag im Sand ein Vorfach mit frischen Würmern, gelben Perlen und einem 230g Gewicht!!!! Wenn dort ein Kind oder Erwachsener in den Haken tritt und vor Schreck wegzieht, hakt er sich selber!! Sind die eingesetzten Ordner nur zum Aufstellen/Einsammeln der Startnummern zuständig oder könnten sie auch zur Sauberkeit anregen, z.B. auf dem Parkplatz einen Müllsack bereithalten? Bei der Sportfischerprüfung lernten wir doch, den Angelplatz sauberer zu verlassen, als man ihn vorgefunden hat und warum tun es nur die Wenigsten???


----------



## teilzeitgott (26. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

ja, das paßt das wort schweine dann wirklich.
ist aber meistens gott sei dank nur der kleinste teil von uns die son müll machen.
ich finde bei uns an den gewässern auch immer ne menge müll, bevorzugt leere anfuttertüten der stipper, darum sage ich aber nicht das alle stipper schweine sind, gibt immer idioten, beim angeln, beim fußball und im echten leben, schade das einige wenige solche idioten sind.
auf den hinweg sind anfuttertüten, wurmdosen oder sonstiges kein problem, aber auf dem rückweg müßen die leeren tüten wohl löcher in die taschen brennen, anders kann ich mir das nicht erklären.


----------



## Fanne (26. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

leider ist das so und wird sich nie ändern , ich finds nur erbärmlich das manche das tun . ich zähle mich gott sei dank nicht dazu ( ok werd sicher auch schonmal was liegen lassen haben) aber  es  häuft sich ja .... selbst wenn neben den see ne mülltonne stehen würde,  würden manche angelplätze dennoch vermüllt zurück gelassen !! 

schade eigentlich , ich  bin mir auch zu schade  dann die angelplätze zu säubern bevor ich anfange zu angeln , ich suche mir lieber einen anderen  platz , wenn ich alle angelplätze  vom müll befreien würde da wo ich angeln möchte, dann käme ich bei meiner knappen zeit nie zum angeln ....


traurig aber wahr


----------



## Boedchen (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Hmmm... also die Aussage würde ich so NICHT treffen,
sondern: MANCHE Angler sind Schweine.

Aber solche gestallten findest du ÜBERALL und NICHT NUR Angler.
Jogger/Golfspieler/ Autofreaks ect.

Da hilft aber generell NUR eines: Gutes Beispiel, mehr Mülleimer an der Stränden/Parkplätzen ( Nicht nur geld einsammeln sondern auch endlich mal Leistung hierfür bringen). Selbst ein wehnig aufpassen , denn wenn Jeder an sich denkt ist an alle gedacht.

Was die Dorschköpfe angeht, das ist normal und sollte mit gesunden Menschenverstand gesehen werden.

PS: Es wäre ja auch mal eine Überlegung wert über Pfandmässige Wattwurm/Ringler Behälter nachzudenken ( evtl. mit kühlung? ) . Giebt es seit einigen Jahren auch mit erfolg bei Maden und Würmern


----------



## Norbi (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*



antonio schrieb:


> wenn die ihre hausnummer hinterlassen haben dürfte es nicht schwer sein sie auch dranzukriegen.
> 
> antonio



So sieht es aus!!
Kann sich noch jemand an den Schur-Cup auf Fehmarn erinnern?Da wurde bei jeder Startkarten ausgabe ein Müllbeutel mitgegeben,und wir haben bevor das Angeln anfing
den Müll den die Sommergäste und auch Angler hinterlassen haben eingesammelt.Also sollte es für Alle kein Problem sein
Ihren Müll mitzunehmen.Wir Angler schiessen uns selbst ins Knie.


----------



## Klaus S. (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

@Norbi,
das Vorfach mit Blei und Würmern wurde bestimmt vergesseen und nicht mit Absicht liegen gelassen. Zeitungspapier kann man einbuddeln und ist nach kurzer Zeit verschwunden. Knicklichter und Schnur sollte natürlich *JEDER *wieder mitnehmen. Gerade die Schnur ist für Vögel sehr gefährlich. Dorschköpfe können es nicht viele gewesen sein da kaum Dorsch gefangen wurde. Was machst du denn mit den Dorschköpfen?? Nimmst sie mit nach Hause? Normalerweise sind am nächsten Tag keine mehr zu sehen da die Möwen und sonstiges Getier sich drum kümmern. 

Schur-Cup war immer Spitze!! Das mit den Müllbeuteln gabs aber nicht nur dort.

Nicht nur Angler sind Schweine!!! Ich selbst zähle mich nicht zu den Schweinen. 

Achja, lag der Dreck vielleicht schon vor der Veranstaltung dort? Die meisten die ich von Veranstaltungen her kenne sind keine Schweine. Die die "privat" losgehen sind meisten die Schweine... fertig gebundene Vorfächer benutzt nämlich kein Gemeinschaftsangler den ich kenne. 

Finde die Touris um einiges schlimmer, müßt mal nach ihren Strandfeten die Plätze angucken. Gerade die Surfer und Kite-Surfer sind die größten Ferkel.


----------



## Norbi (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Moin Klaus,das mit den Vorfächern und Dorschköppen hab ich nicht geschrieben:c
Ob ich meine Köppe mitnehme....ja,was Abfall ist kommt in eine Tüte die am schluss zubinde und mitnehme,entsorg wird zu Hause im grossen Müllkontäner:m


----------



## riecken (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Entweder habe ich eine Mülltüte am Dreibein hängen oder werfe das alles in meinen Eimer/Ruten Tasche...
Und nicht alle Angler sind Schweine


----------



## Klaus S. (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Ups... Sorry Norbi, meinte natürlich @Angelopa 

Köppe nimmst du mit?? Dann in den Müllkontainer mit Tüte??
Die armen Müllmänner  Außerdem gehören die Köppe in die braune Tonne... :m


----------



## fenmaus (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

_*Hallo,
ja ich verstehe es auch nicht,wenn man die Sachen mit ans Wasser mitnimmt ist es doch schwer und danach wenn man alles verbraucht hat ist es leichter und kommt alls in die Tüte und zu Hause in den Müll,aber ich möchte da mal Mäuschen sein und schauen ob es bei diesen Leuten zu Hause auch so aus schaut,wo sie liegen und stehen auch alles fallen lassen.#d
Haben eine gute Kinderstube genossen,was Hänschen nicht lernt,lernt Hans nicht mehr!
*_


----------



## Norbi (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*



Klaus S. schrieb:


> Ups... Sorry Norbi, meinte natürlich @Angelopa
> 
> Köppe nimmst du mit?? Dann in den Müllkontainer mit Tüte??
> Die armen Müllmänner  Außerdem gehören die Köppe in die braune Tonne... :m



Wir haben keine Braune-Tonnen,nur für Hausmüll,Papier und Plastik,die Müllmänner sind schlimmeres gewohnt,und die Tüte
ist zugebunden:m


----------



## Norbi (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*



fenmaus schrieb:


> _*Hallo,
> ja ich verstehe es auch nicht,wenn man die Sachen mit ans Wasser mitnimmt ist es doch schwer und danach wenn man alles verbraucht hat ist es leichter und kommt alls in die Tüte und zu Hause in den Müll,aber ich möchte da mal Mäuschen sein und schauen ob es bei diesen Leuten zu Hause auch so aus schaut,wo sie liegen und stehen auch alles fallen lassen.#d
> Haben eine gute Kinderstube genossen,was Hänschen nicht lernt,lernt Hans nicht mehr!
> *_



Bei Denen sieht es zu Hause nicht so aus,da muß man wenn man zu Besuch kommt die Schuhe ausziehen,sind hochgradig Pingellig


----------



## Klaus S. (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*



Norbi schrieb:


> Bei Denen sieht es zu Hause nicht so aus,da muß man wenn man zu Besuch kommt die Schuhe ausziehen,sind hochgradig Pingellig



Richtig.... bei denen kannst vom Fußboden essen. Findest immer was :m


----------



## Norbi (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Mahlzeit


----------



## Nordlicht (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Ich muss Klaus hier mal wiedersprechen !
Tierkadaver und Teile von Tieren (also auch Fischabfälle) gehören nicht in die Biotonne !!
http://www.team-orange.info/bioabfall.html


----------



## Klaus S. (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Ich muss Klaus hier mal wiedersprechen !
> Tierkadaver und Teile von Tieren (also auch Fischabfälle) gehören nicht in die Biotonne !!
> http://www.team-orange.info/bioabfall.html



Ohhhh.... ist wirklich *Restmüll*. Hab es dann Jahrelang falsch gemacht. Also doch lieber ins Wasser werfen :m


----------



## Multe (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Hej Norbi, das mit dem Schur - Cup das waren noch Zeiten. Da wurde der ganze Strand von Fehmarn vom Unrat beseitigt und wer kein Müll mitbrachte kam nicht in die Wertung.
Der Container vorm Dänischendorfer Hof war dann auch richtig voll von Müll. Ausserdem wurde ja auch immer ein bestimmter Geldbetrag für Kindergärten usw. gespendet.
War eine sehr gute Sache.
Gruß Multe


----------



## Norbi (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Ach mensch,jetzt habe ich schon ne Braune Tonne bestellt!


----------



## Norbi (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*



Multe schrieb:


> Hej Norbi, das mit dem Schur - Cup das waren noch Zeiten. Da wurde der ganze Strand von Fehmarn vom Unrat beseitigt und wer kein Müll mitbrachte kam nicht in die Wertung.
> Der Container vorm Dänischendorfer Hof war dann auch richtig voll von Müll. Ausserdem wurde ja auch immer ein bestimmter Geldbetrag für Kindergärten usw. gespendet.
> War eine sehr gute Sache.
> Gruß Multe



Jepp das war es,und wenn ich noch daran denke wie alle Ihren Fang fürs Altenheim gespendet haben,haben sich die Alten richtig gefreut....Fisch satt zum essen:m


----------



## DxcDxrsch (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

hä? is das saubermachen und filetieren an stränden und öffentlichen gewässern nicht verboten?


----------



## Norbi (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Nöö,vielleicht an Vereinsgewässer??


----------



## Nordlicht (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Es müssen aber nicht immer Angler sein, die ihre Dorschköppe überall liegen lassen !
Bei mir auf der Arbeit liegen ständig Dorsch- bzw. Fischköpfe auf dem Gelände und nach einigen Beobachtungen musste ich feststellen, dass diese nicht von Anglern über den Zaun geworfen wurden, sonder von den Möwen stammten


----------



## Norbi (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Ich sach...*Möwen sind Schweine*


----------



## Angelopa (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*



Norbi schrieb:


> Ich sach...*Möwen sind Schweine*



Mensch NORBI,

Ich frage mich die ganze Zeit, wie Du zu dieser Riesenmenge an Beiträgen kommst. Jetzt weiß ich das.
Ist schon verwunderlich, da fängt man ein Thema an, die ersten Beiträge sind echt ernst gemeint, da sind sogar gute Vorschläge bei und dann kommst. 
Es werden die einzelnen Worte zerlegt, umschrieben und teilweise ins lächerliche gezogen. Genau das wollte ich nicht.
Ich wollte einwenig die Aufmerksamkeit auf die "schwarzen" Schafe lenken und dazu beitragen, das wir als Angler nicht nur der Natur etwas entnehmen, sondern auch für die Sauberkeit sorgen sollten.

Schöne Grüsse an die
"Sauber-Angler"


----------



## Norbi (27. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

@Angelopa,Du kennst ja meine Ernsten Post zu diesen Thema,
lass mir diesen Einen,ansonsten hast Du vollkommen Recht:m


----------



## daci7 (28. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*



Nordlicht schrieb:


> Es müssen aber nicht immer Angler sein, die ihre Dorschköppe überall liegen lassen !
> Bei mir auf der Arbeit liegen ständig Dorsch- bzw. Fischköpfe auf dem Gelände und nach einigen Beobachtungen musste ich feststellen, dass diese nicht von Anglern über den Zaun geworfen wurden, sonder von den Möwen stammten



Und die Möwen futtern den Fisch auf und schmeißen den Kopf rüber? Da habt ihr aber komische Möwen bei euch :q Sind wohl ein wenig verwöhnt vom Futterangebot :q


----------



## degl (28. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Leider beklagen wir diese "Unsitte" immer und immer wieder.............mir scheint die "Verursacher" sind immer wieder am nachwachsen...........#c

gruß degl


----------



## offense80 (30. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

tz tz tz Norbi Norbi..... du bist ja ein Posting Schwein  nimm das ganze doch bitte mal viel ernster|znaika:


----------



## Norbi (30. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*



offense80 schrieb:


> tz tz tz Norbi Norbi..... du bist ja ein Posting Schwein  nimm das ganze doch bitte mal viel ernster|znaika:



Das ganze ernster nehmen????
Etwa so!!
Wer hindert mich daran,wenn ich Schilder vom Veranstalter habe,diese an der Kurverwaltung abzugeben und ne Anzeige mache??
Oder ich mache es so,wie die Meisten Brandungsangler,ich sammel den ganzen Schiet auf und entsorge den nach meinem
Angeln,und verliere kein Wort darüber.


----------



## angelnrolfman (30. April 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*



Norbi schrieb:


> Oder ich mache es so,wie die Meisten Brandungsangler,ich sammel den ganzen Schiet auf und entsorge den nach meinem
> Angeln,und verliere kein Wort darüber.


 
Mensch Norbi, du gehtst ja richtig auf in dem Thema!!  Gebe dir aber vollkommen Recht, nehme meinen Müll grundsätzlich wieder mit, meistens auch mehr als ich mit ans Wasser genommen habe. Habe ich klein Problem mit! Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich nicht grundsätzlich den Strand aufräume und für andere "Kollegen" den Mist wegräume....sorry, dann sollen Vereine / Verbände sich mal durchringen und mehr und KONSEQUENTE Kontrollen durchführen (mit zeitlich begrenztem Angelverbot oder evtl. sogar Einzug der Papiere u.s.w. bhei Nicht-Einhaltung der Regeln....) |gr:
Ich weiss, es heisst ja immer WIR Angler, aber das zieht schon lange nicht mehr.....der SPASS hat seine Grenze echt erreicht.........heisst ja immer WIR sind die grossen Tier- und Naturschützer.......dann sollten es auch WIR machen und nicht die "AUSERWÄHLTEN", die sich da berufen fühlen oder ein schlechtes Gewissen haben......|rolleyes

Mehr Kontrollen und härtere Strafen....fertig!!#c


----------



## Bigone (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Moin, ich war über Ostern auch an der Ostsee, leider bestätigte sich die Beobachtung vom Themenstarter, die Brandungsangler hinterließen ihre Angelplätze auf deutsch gesagt: wie Sau. 8 cent Flaschenpfand scheinen zu wenig zu sein, jedenfalls wurden die Buddeln einfach an die Steilküste geballert, Wattwurmzeitung, Schnurperücken,Vorfachverpackungen, usw. wurden einfach verbuddelt, jedoch so bocklos, das man den müll aus dem Sand ragen sehen konnte. Schade, so denkt jeder Spaziergänger: Angler sind Schweine. Es geht anders!!! Ich habe eine größere Gruppe Kitesurfer gesehen, als sie am Ostermontag ihren Wohnmobil- Lagerplatz verließen, war nicht mal eine Zigarettenkippe zu finden.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Und wegen solcher Schweine dürfen wir in Puttgarden auf der Westmole auch eigentlich nicht mehr angeln #d
Wegen Dorschköpfen usw am Strand... ich versteh es auch nicht, dass die ganzen Bootsangler das auch erst an Land machen... wenn ich mit dem Boot draußen bin, wird auf See ausgenommen, entweder halten wir vor Land nochmal und machens dann oder einer fährt, der andere versorgt den Fang. 

Die Unterwasserwelt (Krebse, kleine Fische, Mikroorganismen) freuts... und die Möwen, die uns Geleit geben auch, da bleibt nichts übrig.


Gruß


----------



## Norbi (2. Mai 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

@Dorsch_Freak,das mit der Westmole auf Fehmarn ist nicht allein der Abfall der zurück gelassen wurde,sondern die abgerissenen Schnüren die in die Schrauben der Fähren gelangt sind und die Lager zerstört haben.!!#h


----------



## Miracle Man (17. Mai 2011)

*AW: "Angler sind Schweine"*

Wenn man das alles so liest fällt einem wenig ein.

Ich war Ostern an der Nordsee und da spielte jemand mit einem Schuh am Hafenbecken.
Es dauerte nicht lange, da lag der Schuh im Hafenbecken. |gr:

Die Leute denken einfach nicht über die Folgen nach und ich habe das Gefühl, dass es immer schlimmer wird.

Man muss ja nur einmal über die Überfischung (auch durch uns Angler) und das Angeln der Laichfische nachdenken.
Alleine da wird einem schon ganz anders.

Und zum Thema:
Ja, einige Angler sind Schweine!!!


----------

